# Heart failure in dogs



## rainysnows (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi- we have a 15 year old mixed breed called Max.We've only had him four months.Ever since we got him he had a cough.It always worried me.At first we were told it was kennel cough, but the pills didn't make it better.Now after x rays,we know its an enlarged heart pressing on his windpipe.We've been told all we can do is make him comfortable and give him the meds which do nothing.His cough and gagging is getting worse,he has started making grumbling and moaning noises.We are worried he may choke to death and can't bear that thought.

Can anyone give us some advice.We aren't happy to watch him die painfully and wonder how others have gone on.

many thanks
Rainysnows.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

rainysnows said:


> Hi- we have a 15 year old mixed breed called Max.We've only had him four months.Ever since we got him he had a cough.It always worried me.At first we were told it was kennel cough, but the pills didn't make it better.Now after x rays,we know its an enlarged heart pressing on his windpipe.We've been told all we can do is make him comfortable and give him the meds which do nothing.His cough and gagging is getting worse,he has started making grumbling and moaning noises.We are worried he may choke to death and can't bear that thought.
> 
> Can anyone give us some advice.We aren't happy to watch him die painfully and wonder how others have gone on.
> 
> ...


Hi so sorry to hear this, we lost our 8 year old springer last may due to Dilated Cardio Myopathy (enlarged heart), he was on vetmedin and frusmide, dont know if thats what yours has if not ask your vet about them if the meds are doing nothing. We didnt know he had this as i took him to the vets twice and was told he was fine there was no coughing, but he was breathless. He went to collapse when this happens they give them drugs and hope for the best he was given 2 to 4 days we had lots of emergency vet visits and we had him for 11 monthe incredible really. As he was still a young dog at 7 it was devestating we got him back to his normal walks building it up gradually, he needed a lot of care. We were told that sudden death was imminent, it didnt happen like that in the end it got much worse was having mini faints as the heart wasnt strong enough to pump the blood to his brain, his tongue was purple/blue took hom to the vets and they said he was in the most advance stages of heart failure so we decided it was the kindest thing to do to have him put to sleep. Watch out for his lips, tongue losing colour they go a whitish grey. when this happens rest your dog, dont let him get over heated, go out in very cold weather(not likely to be the case just now) dont put him under any excersise until half an hour after meds have been given, give him gentle excercise as the heart doesnt want to be just ticking over thw heart muscles are so waek the little strength they have got needs to be kept. I know how hard it is trying to balance excercise to keep the heart going and not too much to put it under untold stress.

Monty had injections as well as his kidneys were starting to fail due to the low blood pressure, his kidneys were losing protein so his muscles were weakening and he was looking very thin, is this happening wih yours?. All i can say now is ime so sorry your going through this its really an awfull disease, but do the right things, be sensible with excercise and who knows you may have your dog longer than you think. We never thought after monty was so close to death the day he collapsed we would have him for nearly another year neither did the vets, so take care of him and good luck. Please let me know how things go ive never heared of another dog having this sort of heart complaing before.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this...

I lost my first dog 12 years ago (omg that long!) to congestive heart failure. This was charachterised by a cough.

He was put on frusemide and some other treatments (i forget what now), which helped him hang on and enjoy life for another few years! In the end all his organs went into dramatic failure, and we had to make the decision to say goodbye. Remember this was a long time ago and treatments may well have improved now. Fingers crossed they will be able to give him something to make him comfortable and live a happy life (however short). Ask for a referral to a specialist vet if you think he needs it! You will know when the time to say goodbye comes, and noone can really pedict the future or prepare you for that. 

xxxx


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

The frusmide is a diuretic and will reduce the amount of congestion, fluid around the lungs caused by the weak heart, this is given with a heart tablet in our case vetmedin to help the weakened heart, these 2 given in conjunction with each other, the vetmedin help the heart to pump more efficiently therefore lessening the ammount of fluid build up and the diuretic helps keep the ammount of fluid/water build up reduced.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

It sounds like his heart condition is quite advanced. 

My dog has a heart condition called Left Ventricular Hypertrophy, which we caught extremely early. His heart is slightly enlarged, and sits sternally in his chest. He is on Vetmedin twice a day, and clinically he is extremely well. 
Ive been fortunate enough not to have it affect his day to day life, he walks the same as always, in a hyper and enthusiastic manner and the odd cough he did have, has disappeared completely.
I get moaned at a lot for not making him take it easy, as worse case scenario, he could drop dead. But i feel i have to put his quality of life before the quantity of it. He lives to run, he lives to play, and all the time he can do this then i shall allow it. If he starts to show signs that his condition is worsening, or affecting the quality and enjoyment of his life, then i will have to think about his long term future.

I think you have to ask yourself, is your dog happy, is he comfortable and is his quality of life good? Some dogs are happy just pottering about during the day, especially at that age. 

It sounds like his condition is both distressing for him and you, and id suggest a good chat with your vet re his medication and quality of life.

Its not easy making the decision to end an animals life, but as dog owners we have to put our feelings and needs aside and do whats best for the animal we have taken into our care.

Good luck and please let us know how everything goes.


----------



## rainysnows (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi all and thanks so much for the advice and info.
Max has not been tried on heart meds, this is our last hope.His coughing is loud and painful and we feel powerless.As I say,our worst fear is that we'll just watch him choke to death and we won't put him through that.

On Monday we see the vet and will ask about the heart meds- they sound promising.He is on anti biotic and steroid/anti inflammatory at the mo-both not helping.

It's such a shame, we've only had him four months and he's so lovely.Our first dog died in August aged 17 and it wrecked us having him put down but his quality of life had shrunk to zero.At least his end was peaceful.

I will post on Monday,
thanks again everyone,
R.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

If he isnt on meds, then going on them could really help improve his quality of life. 

Is there no way your vet will see you today? Or let you have meds today? If the condition has been diagnosed they may not have to see Max again and may allow you to just pick up some pills.

Id worry that his condition could worsen over the weekend, especially if he gets a fluid build up.


----------



## rainysnows (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks Nonnie for the tip.The vet has asked to see him Monday morning but if he gets worse we shall deffo call him.Everyone's info has been so useful,I do hope he gives us them meds,
many thanks
R.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rainysnows said:


> Thanks Nonnie for the tip.The vet has asked to see him Monday morning but if he gets worse we shall deffo call him.Everyone's info has been so useful,I do hope he gives us them meds,
> many thanks
> R.


Let us know how it goes.

BTW, id like to say i admire you for taking on such an old dog. They get over looked so often, and are often the most loving of dogs.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

We first got tia around 4 years ago,i noticed she was coughing and gagging a bit,but never bringing anything up,this would happen more when she got excited.We took her to the vets and a scan revealed a enlarged heart and fluid on the lungs.She was put on fortekor and fruisimide,she is fine in herself,can walk for miles!,happy and healthy.A recent checkup revealed no changes,all was well but the vet recommended putting her on vetmedin as well as her current medication,as it works in a different way to the fortekor,and has been proven to be very effective.Im a little concerned about her being on both heart meds together,so will be looking for a second opinion to put my mind at rest.Medication will work,and improve your dogs life,frusimde can be increased if gagging/coughing continues,after initial perscription.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

rainysnows said:


> Thanks Nonnie for the tip.The vet has asked to see him Monday morning but if he gets worse we shall deffo call him.Everyone's info has been so useful,I do hope he gives us them meds,
> many thanks
> R.


Do hope he gets the meds, he sounds like hid condition is at an advanced stage, so was our dogs he went to collapse and its very rare when that happens for them to live linger than a few days as i said before he lived 11months with the proper meds it can improve their quality of life.


----------



## dawn74 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi I have had to take my 13 year old border collie Pippa back to the vets today after having some kind of heart attack this afternoon. It was confirmed to us that she is in the late stages of heart failure and the murmer she has had for years has progressed and she is living on borrowed time. All of a sudden i have a realisation that she isnt going to be here much longer and we will be lucky if we get to xmas with her. The problem i have is i got her by accident after finding her at 10 days old and on taking her to the vets they said she would be lucky to make the night, he told me to give her whelpi every 2 hours but she wouldnt take it. At that time i was a childminder so i tried cow & Gate she liked that!! I couldnt get her on to anything doggy food wise so she then progressed from cow & gate to heinz baby food! It has always been me and her even through my divorce i had a custody battle on my hands but won that one, now i am faced with losing her. She is on Vetmedin and Crataegus (homeopathy remedy) but i know that it doesnt matter what i give her i am going to lose her and soon. 2 months ago we got another BC puppy as i said if and when anything happened to pip i couldnt replace her but somehow to already have one in the family i am not going to begrudge him so much, i really thought we had done the wrong thing and thought maybe he was too much and he had made her worse but the vet kindly said today that getting sox was the best thing we have done for her and it is more than likely that if we hadnt of had him she wouldnt have used her maternal instincts to stay alive. I guess what i am getting round to asking is how do people cope knowing their babies as living on borrowed time and can go any time? I am not sure i can do this it is too hard, any advice is appreciated x


----------



## rachy09 (Feb 25, 2009)

rainysnows said:


> Hi all and thanks so much for the advice and info.
> Max has not been tried on heart meds, this is our last hope.His coughing is loud and painful and we feel powerless.As I say,our worst fear is that we'll just watch him choke to death and we won't put him through that.
> 
> On Monday we see the vet and will ask about the heart meds- they sound promising.He is on anti biotic and steroid/anti inflammatory at the mo-both not helping.
> ...


Definately get him to the vets asap and start medication, I had a cocker spaniel, Tess, she had congestive heart failure and fluid on the lungs, she was put on frusemide, potassium supplements and some other tablets, cost around £60 a month back then. 
She used to sound awfully rattly and started fitting regularly too, once she started on the meds she improved significantly, after about a yr on the meds she started showing symptoms again but the vet was able to increase her dosage and she lived for another 2yrs after that 
sadly just before Xmas 3yrs ago she got really bad one night and I knew that it was time to be kind, she started fitting in the car and I was scared she would die in pain before I got her there (I got a ticket for going through a speed camera at 57 in a 30....not good but it was after midnight so luckily no ppl around) The vet didn't even suggest more meds as an option, and my lovely girl was put to sleep aged 13.
The sooner you can get to the vets the better, the condition obviously isnt curable but the symptoms can be kept to a minimum under the control of meds and your dog can lead a happier longer life 
Good luck please let us know how u get on xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

dawn74 said:


> Hi I have had to take my 13 year old border collie Pippa back to the vets today after having some kind of heart attack this afternoon. It was confirmed to us that she is in the late stages of heart failure and the murmer she has had for years has progressed and she is living on borrowed time. All of a sudden i have a realisation that she isnt going to be here much longer and we will be lucky if we get to xmas with her. The problem i have is i got her by accident after finding her at 10 days old and on taking her to the vets they said she would be lucky to make the night, he told me to give her whelpi every 2 hours but she wouldnt take it. At that time i was a childminder so i tried cow & Gate she liked that!! I couldnt get her on to anything doggy food wise so she then progressed from cow & gate to heinz baby food! It has always been me and her even through my divorce i had a custody battle on my hands but won that one, now i am faced with losing her. She is on Vetmedin and Crataegus (homeopathy remedy) but i know that it doesnt matter what i give her i am going to lose her and soon. 2 months ago we got another BC puppy as i said if and when anything happened to pip i couldnt replace her but somehow to already have one in the family i am not going to begrudge him so much, i really thought we had done the wrong thing and thought maybe he was too much and he had made her worse but the vet kindly said today that getting sox was the best thing we have done for her and it is more than likely that if we hadnt of had him she wouldnt have used her maternal instincts to stay alive. I guess what i am getting round to asking is how do people cope knowing their babies as living on borrowed time and can go any time? I am not sure i can do this it is too hard, any advice is appreciated x


I am so sorry to hear this, my very first and to be honest the best dog of my life had this, it is heartbreaking but please be brave and give your dog the chance to die with dignity, you have cared for and loved Pippa for 13 years. The hardest show of love is now facing you, you can do it for her.
Do whatever you feel is right for both of you, I took time off work to spend the final weeks with mine.
My heart goes out to you, but I know that nothing will really help you through the next few weeks


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

dawn74 said:


> Hi I have had to take my 13 year old border collie Pippa back to the vets today after having some kind of heart attack this afternoon. It was confirmed to us that she is in the late stages of heart failure and the murmer she has had for years has progressed and she is living on borrowed time. All of a sudden i have a realisation that she isnt going to be here much longer and we will be lucky if we get to xmas with her. The problem i have is i got her by accident after finding her at 10 days old and on taking her to the vets they said she would be lucky to make the night, he told me to give her whelpi every 2 hours but she wouldnt take it. At that time i was a childminder so i tried cow & Gate she liked that!! I couldnt get her on to anything doggy food wise so she then progressed from cow & gate to heinz baby food! It has always been me and her even through my divorce i had a custody battle on my hands but won that one, now i am faced with losing her. She is on Vetmedin and Crataegus (homeopathy remedy) but i know that it doesnt matter what i give her i am going to lose her and soon. 2 months ago we got another BC puppy as i said if and when anything happened to pip i couldnt replace her but somehow to already have one in the family i am not going to begrudge him so much, i really thought we had done the wrong thing and thought maybe he was too much and he had made her worse but the vet kindly said today that getting sox was the best thing we have done for her and it is more than likely that if we hadnt of had him she wouldnt have used her maternal instincts to stay alive. I guess what i am getting round to asking is how do people cope knowing their babies as living on borrowed time and can go any time? I am not sure i can do this it is too hard, any advice is appreciated x



Feel for you hun, its not easy at all. All you can do is enjoy what time you have and enjoy both your "baby's". 
Dont feel guilty about your new pup, we did the same with our first Boxer when vet told us she didnt have long and suggested a new addition. The pup gave Locket a new lease of life and she survived alot longer than predicted.

Sending hugs to you and remember you have given pippa a happy loveing life and have done all you could for her. Shes lucky to have found you xxx

.


----------



## tarot (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi all

2 weeks ago we had to rush our border collie Acer (9) to the vets as he was coughing up fluid and struggling to breath. An x-ray showed his murmur had worsened and the heart was enlarged and fluid on the lungs. He was put in an oxygen tent to help with the breathing and stayed at the vets for 2 days then was allowed home on the condition he was kept quiet and went back to the vets every other day for check ups. He is on frusemide, vetmed and propranolol. Now he is a different dog and nearly back to how he was but he is not allowed to do too much with no exercise and small feeds often. I have read on the net that he is really on borrowed time, more so as he is also epileptic and the vet has warned us that a fit could cause heart failure. At the moment all we can do is try to keep him happy and fit but there is always the awful feeling that this may be the day we lose him and that is very hard. 
At the moment we take each day as it is and hope that when he fits again he makes it thro.

Yvonne


----------



## Aly12 (Oct 19, 2008)

I am so sorry to read all these posts. There is nothing I can say but I thought I would put this poem on which may help you to know there are people thinking of you all.

If It Should Be 


If it should be that I grow frail and weak 
And pain should keep me from my sleep 
Then you must do what must be done 
For this, the last battle, cant be won. 

You will be sad I understand 
Dont let your grief then stay your hand 
For this day, more than all the rest 
Your love and friendship stands the test. 

Weve had so many happy years 
What is to come can hold no fears 
You did not want me to suffer so 
When the time comes, please let me go. 

Take me where my needs theyll tend 
Only stay with me until the end 
And hold me firm and speak to me 
Until my eyes no longer see. 

I know in time, you too will see 
It is a kindness you do to me 
Although my tail its last has moved 
From pain and suffering Ive been saved. 

Dont grieve that it should be you 
Who has to decide this thing to do 
Weve been so close we two these years 
Dont let your heart hold any tears.


----------

